# Aquatic Plant Prints...Anyone Know Where To Find?



## intermediate_noob (Oct 18, 2007)

So this may seem like a weird question, but I am wanting to decorate my fish room with aquatic plant prints. These are the hand-drawn type normally with the scientific name and other information about the species. They are like these - http://www.americanwatergardener.com/content.asp?articleId=360

Most of these are are not necessarily aquatic plants, but you get the idea of what I am looking for with these pictures. I think it would be pretty cool to have these around the room to compliment the tanks. Any ideas?

Thanks!


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

I think there was a place on Aqua Bid that had some prints like that, but I'd have to look it up to be sure.
That is a cool idea! 

BTW, I have a cute little Plec just like your avatar (L134, I think?) and really enjoy him.


----------



## SkinniMini (Mar 26, 2006)

Is there anyway to research the artists you listed, look for bigger versions, burn them onto a CD & take them to a copy center to enlarge & print for you? If they are concerned about copyrights, you could say it was for educational purposes.


----------



## ashappard (Jun 3, 2006)

missouri botanical offers prints of some nice plant illustrations.

http://www.illustratedgarden.org/mobot/rarebooks/index.asp


----------



## intermediate_noob (Oct 18, 2007)

JanS said:


> I think there was a place on Aqua Bid that had some prints like that, but I'd have to look it up to be sure.
> That is a cool idea!
> 
> BTW, I have a cute little Plec just like your avatar (L134, I think?) and really enjoy him.


Thanks, I will take a look there (having a "duh" moment, should have gone there before!).

And yes, it is a L134, I have three and they are awesome to watch. Thanks again!



SkinniMini said:


> Is there anyway to research the artists you listed, look for bigger versions, burn them onto a CD & take them to a copy center to enlarge & print for you? If they are concerned about copyrights, you could say it was for educational purposes.


I have tried, but to no avail. All the images are watermarked or just too small to enlarge. Thanks for the idea though!



ashappard said:


> missouri botanical offers prints of some nice plant illustrations.
> 
> http://www.illustratedgarden.org/mob...ooks/index.asp


I will take a look, thanks for the ideas!


----------

